# [orf.at] Immer noch kaum Schutz vor Mehrwert-SMS



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

Unter http://help.orf.at/?story=3550
gibt es beim ORF einen interessanten Bericht über die aktuelle Lage bezüglich Schutz vor Mehrwert-SMS in Österreich.


----------

